# input Box



## Dark_Fighter (12. Juli 2004)

Ich will eine input box haben die 18pixel hoch ist  nur wenn ich es dann mal schaffe das sie diese größe hat ist die schrift so klein das man sie nicht mehr lesen kann.


```
.inputbox {
	font-family: Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 10px;
	font-weight: bold;
	color: #000000;
    BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(file:///C:/Dokumente%20und%20Einstellungen/Andi/Desktop/AG%20Homepage/images/buttonbg.png);
	border: 1px solid;
	height:16 ;
	size:10 ;
	width:100px 	
	}
```

[Edit] Habe den Code nochmal durchgeschut und gesehen das ein paar ; gefehlt haben, aber er will immernoch nicht so recht , wenn ich font-size größer mache wird die box auch größer auch wenn ich nur 12 oder so reinschreibe.


----------



## SilentWarrior (12. Juli 2004)

Probier's doch mal mit margin:0px;.


----------



## digiTAL (12. Juli 2004)

und so könnte es aussehen:


```
<html><head>
<style>
.inputbox { font-family:verdana; font-size:12px; font-weight:normal; color:black; background-image:url(images/buttonbg.png); border: 1px solid; height:18px; size:10; width:100px; margin:0px}
</style>
</head><body>
<form name="form1">
<input type="text" name="textfeld" class="inputbox">
</form>
</body></html>
```


----------

